# My setup :D



## lunascrest (Dec 6, 2006)

My boy's cage...im getting lots of rattie toys for christmas.








Girly's temp. cage...my dad and I are building a good one 








The babie raising cage. The babies are in the igloo!








And last but never the least...The babies at 7 days old! omg they are just getting their fuzzy fur.


----------



## lunascrest (Dec 6, 2006)

omg...I didn't know they were that big of pics lol. sorry.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

I have the first two cages you've shown.

But one of my girls developed bumblefoot from the wire floors so I took them all out and put in ropes and hammocks and ladders and wooden bird perches.

Cute little pups.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Awww Cute Babies


----------



## lunascrest (Dec 6, 2006)

I usally have towels down but I just got done cleaning them lol. Thats why there are no toys in them either. I now have 2 large cages like the first one and the 2nd cage I use as my spare.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

lunascrest said:


> I now have 2 large cages like the first one and the 2nd cage I use as my spare.


Woo! That exact cage costs about $130 here, you've gotta be rich. Haha.


----------

